# NUde spooning



## Stayingunknown (Mar 29, 2011)

RIght now. Nothings me harder even after she falls aslee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

OK good to know.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Star said:


> Erm.........................The point of this thread is??? :scratchhead:


Errrrr.... Don't drink and post.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Is this what happens when people are drunk and post?


----------



## married&lovingit (Jan 26, 2011)

So... you are lying there in bed with your SO, spooning and posting on TAM (with your mobile device) - :scratchhead:

Are you the big spoon or the little spoon? :rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Nude anything is generally OK.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Stayingunknown said:


> RIght now. Nothings me harder even after she falls aslee
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Somethings you softer even before she falls aslee?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Go spork yourself.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Do I sense a plasticware fetish?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

When the kids were little we'd go on car rides and they learned that the highway sign that had knife fork spoon was where the food was at. So they'd start chanting "knife fork spoon knife fork spoon" until I stopped somewhere.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> When the kids were little we'd go on car rides and they learned that the highway sign that had knife fork spoon was where the food was at. So they'd start chanting "knife fork spoon knife fork spoon" until I stopped somewhere.


That is really cute!


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Amplexor said:


>


I'm shocked.


----------

